# Inkscape 0.43 est disponible



## Martial (22 Novembre 2005)

Bonne nouvelle à tous les dessinateurs vectoriels open-source

Inkscape 0.43 est disponible en téléchargement sur
http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=93438
chosir Inkscape-0.43-1.dmg pour obtenir une image disque qu'il suffira de copier sur le disque de votre Mac.

Je n'ai pas trouvé de version en français pour Mac mais avec une petite base d'anglais on se débrouille très bien.

Parmi les nouveautés :
connecteurs entre formes, support de tablettes graphiques pour l'outil de calligraphie, amélioration de l'éditeur de sommets de courbes de bézier.

Un manuel complet (en anglais) est disponible sur http://tavmjong.free.fr/INKSCAPE/MANUAL/html/index.php

Y'a plus qu'à


----------



## Berthold (24 Novembre 2005)

Ça y est, je l'ai chargé et j ecommence les essais. Pour l'instant c'est grand.


----------



## Martial (26 Novembre 2005)

Il y a eu un bug les premiers jours, la nouvelle version 0.43.2 est maintenant disponible.


----------

